# San Luis Pass Beach Report - Sept 29



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

Report a little late but caught a few fish on the Galveston side of the pass (San Luis) last week on Wednesday. Surf was calm and clear with light north winds. Finger mullet were very plentiful in the surf. The two sharks (bulls) were caught on cut ladyfish and mullet from baits casted off the 2nd bar. Both were released in good shape. The 3 slot reds in the last pic were caught on live finger mullet in the first gut after dark. With the light north winds, the mosquitoes were fierce after sunset.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice sharks!! Wat kind of rig were you using? Or wat kind of leader to catch them?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

That second bull looks like a bruiser. Were you fishing surside of SLP or the bayside?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Good goin on the nice fish. You sure the first shark is a bull? For some reason the body and dorsal fin doesn't strike me as a bull.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work. :cheers:


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

nice catch. looks like the sqeeters were bad.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like the mosquito net.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

awesome Bulls Larry.... my phone didnt ring. lol. Maybe Sunday if the lays down a little.


----------



## larebo (May 8, 2006)

In response to the questions:
G23: The leader I used to catch the sharks was 200# mono with a 16/0 circle hook. I'm not going to promote using 200# mono for 5 to 6 foot bull sharks, rather have steel leader material for the sharks, but cut-offs are surprisingly rare with the circle hook, they tend to get lodge in the corner of the mouth. 16/0's also work real well for bull reds.

ZD: I was on the beach side of the pass. From the pic it probably looks more like a bay since the gulf was so calm that day with the light north winds.

Mosquito protection: Man, that net was a lifesaver. Those skeeters were so thick you really could not breathe without getting a few down the throat.


----------

